
A Chat with Aaron Swartz (2007) - ronilan
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-05-07-n78.html
======
ronilan
Aaron commenting on his own interview:
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/interview2](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/interview2)

